# mother n son Staffies



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

afew pics off my 2 so u can see how big covi is now he is nearly as big as his mum ! but in that horrible lanky stage still lol 








































Thanx 4 looking


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

They are both gorgeous - looking absolutely super. Well done!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Lovely dogs.....great pics.


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

aww you have 2 gorgeous staffies


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Aww theyr so gorgeous one of the reasons i cant wait to move into my own place so i can give a home to one or maybe two


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ahhh they are gorge!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phillipa (Mar 3, 2008)

Really cute great pics


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

AWW thanx every1 cant believe Covi is 6mths old already it seems like yesterday he was born


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are both stunning dogs!!!


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

God they grow so quick dont they, lovely dogs. Boris is really lanky as well he is all legs lol


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

lol i hate the lanky stage had a woman wit a greyhound telling me he is under fed when i walked im the other day andwouldnt have it when i explained her is growning and will bulk up after


----------



## jenifer55 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah he is now as big as your mother and looking healthy as well. Have you tried any tricks for them like teaching them something.

They are looking healthy and you should try those tricks for them.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

He no's sit stay leave and paw so far working on down and then can move onto other things.
Tarro does Sit, Stay,Down, paw, other paw, leave, wait,close ect shes doing her bronze kennel club award classes at the mo and Coven will do when shes passed and is in silver as i can only have one dog in each class lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely dogs, gorgeous colouring.


----------

